
Windows 10 Creators Update Problems and Privacy Issues - tylercubell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPFbAqICUJo
======
grawlinson
Seems like Microsoft are up to their usual tricks.

* Forcing their default apps onto you regardless of your specified defaults; Edge is now the default browser ... again!

* Cortana is back on, even if you turned it off.

* Full telemetry is the default upon a clean install.

An interesting tidbit about the video's YouTube "captions" is that Internet
Explorer is captioned as 'Internet Exploder'.

